# build a house for $30k



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

If I get a lot in the city and build to code, how much house can you get for $30k? A dog house? 

Hoping for over 750 square feet, no frills. Would like it to be decent enough and big enough to not be dehumanizing. 2 bed 1 bath, kitchen and living room. I was thinking a square house about 30x30 or 28x28 might be simple enough. Could consider just 1 bedroom if that helps. Could probably do pier and beam if that is cheaper. 

It's sort of a charity project, so don't laugh too hard. I expect $30k might be a difficult budget to operate under, that's why I am looking to you guys to determine feasibility.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol


----------



## r3dko (Apr 16, 2013)

BugmanBCE said:


> If I get a lot in the city and build to code, how much house can you get for $30k? A dog house? Hoping for over 750 square feet, no frills. Would like it to be decent enough and big enough to not be dehumanizing. 2 bed 1 bath, kitchen and living room. I was thinking a square house about 30x30 or 28x28 might be simple enough. Could consider just 1 bedroom if that helps. Could probably do pier and beam if that is cheaper. It's sort of a charity project, so don't laugh too hard. I expect $30k might be a difficult budget to operate under, that's why I am looking to you guys to determine feasibility.


I built an 1800 square foot home for around 55000 in material. I already had land, and labor was free or on the barter system (fellow contractors). $30,000 might be possible, but only under the same conditions. 

You may be able to buy a nice used single-wide for that, along with a small lot.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Jeez, even at 750 sq. ft. you are still talking under $50.00/sq. ft.

I don't see it happening without divine intervention.

Andy.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

So I'm guessing that would roughly cover material cost and that's it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe materials. what's your climate?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Trench footing, slab, 8" rock Face block made with water stop illegal masons cash,no furring, just paint CMUs Plastic windows, 30'x 24' for cheap garage trusses build just the full bath, stub in the 1/2 bath for later. Stain the concrete, buy rugs, Cheap tile in the baths and kitchen. Oversized gas hot water heater and pex radient floor heat? two window AC units mounted in dummy window openings. Omit most of the trim, dumpster dive the cabinets, fiberglass drywall ceiling interior walls 2"x3" studs maybe to save an inch of room?

Plan, plan and plan again the baths and kitchen to cheap out on wiring and plumbing runs. plumbers get 3k$ just to tap the sewer here, city gets more on top, water meter fees.... hook up on gas and power $$$

Hurricane Zoning regs? might run up structural tie costs and shingle costs window specs?

A hillbilly tin or shingle roof on vented sleepers over the layer of sheating nailed to the trusses would really cut down on heat soak during the long sticky Gulf summers for ~1000.00$ extra.
All towns here use Building codes that have minimun sizes of bedrooms, baths and entry #, even minimun size of windows to floor space %, roofing types allowed. A lot with out room for a future garage would be silly...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

It could be possible if you ignore building codes.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

bvllsh!t

Joasis was talking once about building a monster for someone and the starting price before extras was $75/sqft (NOT possible around here unless you want to work for free). I think Joasis knows what's possible in his area. Take away labour and $35-$50/sqft is possible


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Draw up a set of plans and start pricing them. Price per sqft means nothing, it's not even worth talking about. Add up every piece of material for the project. All fixtures, all mechanicals. Then add up all the labor that you will have to pay for outside of sweat equity and favors. That's the only way you will be able to know if this is feasible.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Hell, around here, I'd burn half that just on plans, engineering, permits, and sewer, water, and electrical hook-ups. 

I'm just finishing up the plumbing and electrical on a 700 s.f. M-I-L for a guy. He's gonna be into it for about 75k. At least. And he did all the framing with himself and one other guy. But he's doing tile and radiant and a couple other upgrades, so even without, I can't see him coming in for less than 50.




By the way, this is a good example of why pricing is not discussed too often around here. It's just all over the place, and too many variables.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I can get material for 25 to 30 a sq ft around here.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Furnace 5k
Lumber 7k
Windows/doors 3k
Kitchen 5k
Bath 4k
Footings 5k
Electrical 3k

I just don't see it happening..

Just borrow the balance and build something you'll be able to sell.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

With all of the magazine and online articles of people building smaller in this day and age of McMansions, wouldn't this be at least feasible?

Granted, it will be bare bones and won't have all the fancy upgrades like radiant heat and granite tops and all that jazz. And since he mentioned "charity" the labor costs would be based on pretty much MEPs, the things that a specialized pro should do. Even then, some costs can be cut by self-performing the less intricate details (running wires, nailing on boxes). 

And it's all totally dependent on the OP's location and land availability, etc, etc. 

I think it would be worth it to price it out with low-end finishes and basic building materials and see what you come up with. 

The OP should have the other details in front of him to see if this can actually happen. It might make for a feel-good story. 

My one piece of advice would be to think ahead about ease of adding on for future owners. 

Keep it as simple as possible and it may gain traction.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

You mentioned it was a charity project - does this mean free labor? If you took labor out of the equation, did some serious bargain shopping at Re-Store, Home Depot clearance, etc you could probably squeak it out.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

No problem,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Just keep it simple, and keep labor to a bare-bones minimum...nothing wrong with going with a slab, and keep it 24' wide to save on trusses. nothing fancy at all, I think you'll be surprised...everyone everywhere thinks it's a billion dollars to build anything, but if you seriously keep it simple, it's possible to come in close to $30k in materials and basics in labor...start hiring out stuff? boom goes the budget...people are expensive! Watch the plans, have the kitchen and single bathroom back to back to run minimal water & drain lines, it all adds up! Watch sales, maybe check with your suppliers, I have a supplier that will sell me 'oops' windows at $40 each...that's how you do it...plan the kitchen to use stock size formica c-tops...stuff like that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My plumber would eat that up with one HO meeting! Gawd damn plumbers are like proctologists!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've bought stuff at HH re-store a few times as well and it's pretty cheap. You can buy door slabs for $10, exterior doors for under $100, cabinetry etc...for 50% or less of new.

And furnace? How about a wood stove? Or if you're in a warmer climate, window bangers instead of central air. I lived in a 24x 32 house and it only had 5 windows. The "big window" would be maybe $700, the other 4 $200-$300 each and that's for low E double pane vinyl plain Jane windows.

i know i could build a liveable cottage with no real insulation, no running water or septic for $30k, Bug may be able to do better in his area


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

No offense but when you're going in for the cheapest you're kind of known as "the cheap guy" so anyone reputable that isn't willing to give to this charity probable wouldn't be willing to work on that charity.

Initial thought is shell only, around here, its not even that.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

In my city I could buy a house for 10k and put 20k worth of materials into it and have a pretty decent place. Well, a rentable place or a starter home anyway. I've done it a few times and will probably do it a few more.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Or you could move to Detroit...... locks/bars/razor-fencing/pack-of -Dobbies shouldn't be over 30K.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mstrat said:


> .heck, flat panel plywood doors in your cabinets even....


I'd go MDF - I don't see much good ply at a decent price.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Red Adobe said:


> and cheap tile or laminate flooring,


Just paint or finish the OSB.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

hdavis said:


> I'd go MDF - I don't see much good ply at a decent price.


True!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a certain level of finish required to pass building codes and energy codes. You could build a 800sf tar paper shack for pretty cheap, but it isn't going to pass any inspections or get a CO.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's two bedrooms, all materials, 28K..

kit


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> Here's two bedrooms, all materials, 28K..
> 
> kit


Getting close! Remove the front porch, remove 1 bedroom and have 1 larger bedroom...saves 2 doors (room & closet), washer/dryer/furnace all in one room, saves another door...take out a couple of those double windows (single are cheaper!)...just saved a grand...add back in permits & tap fees, I'm saying it's daaaang close!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> There is a certain level of finish required to pass building codes and energy codes. You could build a 800sf tar paper shack for pretty cheap, but it isn't going to pass any inspections or get a CO.


I haven't looked to see how much could be pared here - it isn't the direction I tend to work. I do know there was a place in Texas ($650K home) where the subfloor was just finished, and around here a product similar to roll roofing was allowed for siding, but I don't know if it still would be. Energy codes would be the toughest to comply with around here.

If it's on a trailer, there's no CO required, but you have to be able to register the trailer.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mstrat said:


> Getting close! Remove the front porch, remove 1 bedroom and have 1 larger bedroom...saves 2 doors (room & closet), washer/dryer/furnace all in one room, saves another door...take out a couple of those double windows (single are cheaper!)...just saved a grand...add back in permits & tap fees, I'm saying it's daaaang close!


You still have to put a crawl space foundation under it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Here's two bedrooms, all materials, 28K..
> 
> kit


From the bottom of the Menards page:

"Labor, concrete floor/foundation, steel beams, paint, electrical, heating, plumbing and delivery not included".


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

One room 14'x20'....no plumbing :laughing:


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

you can build a 300sqft home in the Cold with Free labour or a 1200 sqft home in the Caribbean with free labour 

depends where you live. stuff out of your hands are city charges- in my city its anywhere from 1K - 25K


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

$30k wont get you far anywhere. Around here if you had your own sawmill and logs, built it on a slab and did all your own work then i would say not a problem but otherwise just the materials will eat up that budget.

For those who are curious i helped a friend build a new home after a fire took his and like a fool he had no insurance. He rebuilt a small 3 bedroom/2 bath home on piers for less than $20k but he had free help, local stores gave him materials at discount and he cut all his own lumber. The home was built out of rough cut pine, board/batten siding, mis-match windows/doors from a wholesaler, tin roof and he bargained with a sawmill for v-joint pine. He picked up kitchen cabinets and vanities from want-ads and he built his own counter tops. The home passed all local codes and inspections. But this man was very dedicated to spending countless hours cutting all his own wood to save money. He had the logs from the property and the saw, just no money.

While i think of it, this was also 10-12yrs ago.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

steex said:


> In my city I could buy a house for 10k and put 20k worth of materials into it and have a pretty decent place. Well, a rentable place or a starter home anyway. I've done it a few times and will probably do it a few more.


That's how I'm leaning now. I was figuring $30k for a lot, although it might go for less, that's what they're listed at. But apparently the value of hookups is great enough that buying a beater and fixing it up could be a good plan. Wait for one to hit $40-45k. They pop up now and then. Remodel it for $15k.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> Here's two bedrooms, all materials, 28K..
> 
> kit


The general feeling I'm getting here is that the valuation of material costs on that website is lower than should be expected. 

I would think about removing the one bedroom, putting the bath and laundry where it is and expanding the other bedroom a tiny amount, and the rest to the kitchen and living room.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Buy up some of those old sea containers and go to town. They built an apartment building out of them near where I live. Don't know if they saved any money. Sure took them a while to build it. I know a guy who put in two 40 footers on cement piles. He set them 20 feet apart then built the subfloor over the entire upstairs. He then had a 40 x 40 subfloor to build his house on, as well as a 20 x 40 garage below. He also still had the two sea cans on either side. Fairly cheap foundation complete with garages.


----------



## Flag ship (Nov 21, 2008)

move on


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

my guess is a 1 room 500sq ft house.....kitchen/livingroom/bedroom all in the same room...and a mini bathroom.......ill bet it can be done...not well...but maybe done
no basement.....slab or crawlspace

I built a 2 story barn/garage for $24,000...that includes a slab to park my boat and a foundation (block).....Its around 24'deep x 15'' wide......4 pella windows......dimensional shingles.......the crew that put it up was a laid off crew who does work for the bulk new home builders...so they most likely did it just for wages...and ill bet they still lost $$

just plumbing on a standard 2 bath new home is $15,000 w/ basic fixtures.....maybe you can put up a tarp for walls between some tree's and put plumbing and heating in it for $30,000

lol


----------

